# s13 with a vq30det



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

is it possible to do a 300zx tt engine into a s13 hatch? ive heard people have done it before but i never heard anything other than that. what would i need in order for doing that and is their any price range or quote. i would do a easier SR swap but the runs out were i live are getting busted left and right and people are now having to pop their hoods and if im caught with a RB er SR im screwed so atleast if i get a BAR'D vq im safe


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i know of a guy on another forum who is currently working on this swap. i believe he is going to make custom mounts and all the other necessary parts for this swap. i'll try to find a link for it when i get back home.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I've seen it done...it's a tight fit, but it looks sick, and it was pretty quick. I have no idea where I saw the picture though....but it has been done.


----------



## redtoprps13 (Feb 12, 2007)

aznpride65o said:


> is it possible to do a 300zx tt engine into a s13 hatch? ive heard people have done it before but i never heard anything other than that. what would i need in order for doing that and is their any price range or quote. i would do a easier SR swap but the runs out were i live are getting busted left and right and people are now having to pop their hoods and if im caught with a RB er SR im screwed so atleast if i get a BAR'D vq im safe


why does the title read vq30et? 300zx motor is a vg30dett.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

The second t required an extra key stroke he was saving energy...........Or maybe it was just a mistake... Either way I think we all understood


----------



## redtoprps13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Trippen said:


> The second t required an extra key stroke he was saving energy...........Or maybe it was just a mistake... Either way I think we all understood


 actually he typed VQ30DET when the other motor is a VG30DETT. big difference.
i'm making sure he understood before he orders a motor. one is iron block an twin turbo, the other is all aluminum and single turbo. big difference between the two. that's like thinking oh yeah i want a gtr skyline motor and ordering an rb20det. you would be highly disappointed.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

aznpride65o said:


> is it possible to do a 300zx tt engine into a s13 hatch?



After seeing this in his post It was quickly dismissed as a typo in the header. But if you just go by Headers in posts then sometimes you miss the true point. Such as us wasting space on a missing T. And that is the last of my 2cents to give to this.


----------



## redtoprps13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Trippen said:


> After seeing this in his post It was quickly dismissed as a typo in the header. But if you just go by Headers in posts then sometimes you miss the true point. Such as us wasting space on a missing T. And that is the last of my 2cents to give to this.


i understand that but he wants a motor from a specific car. if it was jsut a "t" then it would be no biggie. but he is talking about a V*G*30dett. in his post but his title says V*Q*30DET. so it's more than just a "t" they are two totally different motors. he obviously is very new to this and is looking for advice. if he is looking at a website which most noob's do and trying to order a motor and he orders a VQ30det vs a VG30dett there is a huge difference.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I promised I would not do this But here are all the numbers for engines and what they come out of for Nissans. The VQ30DET is only in JAPAN from a cedric or a gloria a great all alloy motor As REDTOP has said..... BUT....if you check you local junk yards and JDM shops it isnt the most popular motor to bring over or to find .....or was ever in a 300z Twin Turbo...BUT If you live in Australia they love putting these motors in their Holdens...Which is what the NEW GTO was based off of just for you real car buffs. Now for the detailed information see the link below. 
2nd link has some detailed info and a picture of the motors.

FreshAlloy.com: Nissan Engines

AutoSpeed - Import Motors '05 - Part One


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

^^^hes right the Pontiac GTO was a Holden Minaro GTO


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Big_E-Dog said:


> ^^^hes right the Pontiac GTO was a Holden Minaro GTO


maybe this could be of use for somebody at the bottom of the page you will see the S13 VG30DETT swap....180SX Faktory- parts service.


----------

